# Sharpening Carbide



## Gene45 (Sep 6, 2009)

I know there has been discussion about sharpening bits before with the general consensus that its better to buy new ones. And for small ones I agree, but a two winged panel raising bit that is 3" across, it starts to run into money. 
Any one have simple way to do it with out spending more on a machine than the bit costs? :thank_you2:


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Gene! I guess that I would start with a good cleaning first. If there is a buildup on the blade edge, it will take the performance of that bit down to trash. You can also get a hand held bitsharpener for carbide that can clean up, and sharpening the edge. Carbide is hard to do a nice job with It can shatter the carbide if You try power sharpening.Hope this helps. By the way, You can take it in to a professional sharpener,but ask if they will do it.


----------



## naildriver7 (Jul 25, 2010)

Gene,
You can try using a diamond stick available at most home stores. Take a few passes on the face of the carbide after cleaning the bit. This should work. Be careful not to try to take too much off.
Joe


----------

